# U.S. declassifies Secrets Regarding Israel's Nuclear Weapons Program



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> The Pentagon has declassified a document that was once labeled "top-secret," which goes into sophisticated detail about Israel's nuclear weapons program. The document was released quietly just prior to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's March 3 speech to a joint session of Congress.


Administration Declassifies Top-Secret Doc That Reveals Israel?s Nuclear Secrets - Breitbart

Clearly, Israel has been singled out...



> The Pentagon declassified sections covering Israel's nuclear program, but "kept sections on Italy, France, West Germany and other NATO countries classified, with those sections blocked out in the document,"


Is there any question which direction this government is going?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Assume the position...we're screwed. 
Arklatex, you can forget about getting a bank loan!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope this is well publicized before the next election.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Boy King is messing with the Apple of God's Eye. According to Scripture that could cause God to curse the culprit and perhaps our nation. Let us kick the prepping into high gear.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Diver said:


> I hope this is well publicized before the next election.


The Obama Politboro will make sure this is quashed real fast.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So some are acting shocked that the muslime in our WH has thrown Israel under the bus, again. Once a muslime always a muslime and destroying or killing the infidel should come as no shock. To save Israel and America, Americans must get rid of the the radical muslime terrorist that walks the halls of our WH and his administration, ASAP and by what ever means necessary.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

"What difference does it make"

In all seriousness you get it, I get it, and some others here will get it but the Xbox/EBT and kardashian crowd will never understand. They have to find a rock star to vote for that fits their social icon image agenda.....world peace is a statement babes make in bathing suits on stage it's not something that makes sense to the masses.

This hatred our dictator is showing for Israel is frighteningly over the top. It should send a chill down his backers spine ... See what happens when I don't get my way?



Diver said:


> I hope this is well publicized before the next election.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ekim said:


> So some are acting shocked that the muslime in our WH has thrown Israel under the bus, again. Once a muslime always a muslime and destroying or killing the infidel should come as no shock. To save Israel and America, Americans must get rid of the the radical muslime terrorist that walks the halls of our WH and his administration, ASAP and by what ever means necessary.


Problem is, most don't regard him as what he was trained as a kid to be, many don't view his actions as destructive to the nation and most don't even know about this particular piece of news. Go check Fox News Dot Com and see if this is mentioned. I looked and can't find it. Look at the list of "latest news" and see how many of those news pieces should take a back seat to this.

The majority of our fellow countrymen do not feel as strongly as you do. That being the case, our greatest individual threat cannot be removed by any means. No humanly means, anyway.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I read the paper. There are no nuclear secrets there. At least none that aren't available on Wikipedia. They do go into detail on directed energy weapons.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It fits his MO perfectly. He is not really surprising anyone. He is a traitor and a Muslim


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As the 12th Imam the current occupant of the white house will do all in his power to aid an Iranian first strike.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As the 12th Imam the current occupant of the white house will do all in his power to aid an Iranian nuclear first strike.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Administration Declassifies Top-Secret Doc That Reveals Israel?s Nuclear Secrets - Breitbart
> 
> Clearly, Israel has been singled out...
> 
> Is there any question which direction this government is going?


not a single doubt.. never has been since he was elected. The shame is that the majority of Americans either don't know or don't care.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Diver said:


> I hope this is well publicized before the next election.


The average democrat voter has an attention span barely longer than one episode of Dancing With The Stars.
It will be forgotten long before the next election. Probably before next week.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> I hope this is well publicized before the next election.


It won't be. The media is on board.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The average democrat voter has an attention span barely longer than one episode of Dancing With The Stars.
> It will be forgotten long before the next election. Probably before next week.


I am hoping the average Jewish voter has a longer attention span. Not only is Israel a key issue for them, but the Jewish population swinging heavily could influence the outcome in certain states, notably FL.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The story will prob come out on Fox pretty quick. The left leaning tendencies of rich liberal Jewish folks is amazing sometimes.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

There is also this. US Won't Defend Israel at UNHRC, Israel Boycotts - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva



> The United States will not take the floor at the main U.N. human rights forum on Monday during the annual debate on violations committed in the Palestinian territories, a US spokesman told Reuters.
> 
> The step is unprecedented. The UNHRC is a notoriously anti-Israel forum where Washington has always defended Israel.
> 
> ...


Get ready for a swat from God. Could this be a start?

Multiple Injuries Reported After Explosion, Collapse At East Village Building « CBS New York

NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) - Emergency responders are on the scene of an explosion and collapse at a building in Manhattan's East Village.

The explosion and collapse were reported at around 3:20 p.m. at 7th Street and Second Avenue Thursday afternoon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> The Boy King is messing with the Apple of God's Eye. According to Scripture that could cause God to curse the culprit and perhaps our nation. Let us kick the prepping into high gear.


In case you haven't been paying attention, we have been cursed. The Stranger has been made high,very high


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Denton said:


> Administration Declassifies Top-Secret Doc That Reveals Israel?s Nuclear Secrets - Breitbart
> 
> Clearly, Israel has been singled out...
> 
> Is there any question which direction this government is going?


Sounds like an as****e thing to do. Sorry about the swear word


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Why is it that every time something happens the first thing people say is wait til the next election, like that will make any difference and why in the hell do we have to wait for a dam election, why we can't do anything til then. Look a "tornado", that's OK, we will vote on it at the next election, then things will be OK again. Stupid, just plan stupid. :deadhorse:


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like they are already having an election in Yemen. Difference is they vote with bombs & bullets over there.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Looks like they are already having an election in Yemen. Difference is they vote with bombs & bullets over there.


What will happen if it comes to America? Who if any one will offer to help Americans. I would venture that most will help flame the fires, with nobama doing the least to stop anything! nobama will probably push for more gun control.


----------

